# Small stomach bubble, polyhydramnios, and extra fluid in brain ventricle...?



## MyFavSurprise

We went for a rescan on Friday at 29 weeks to get a view of the nose and lips, and were told that one ventricle in the brain is measuring large but at the highest "normal" measurement, and the stomach bubble is measuring small while the amniotic fluid is measuring high. They said the concern with high amniotic fluid and a small stomach bubble is that there could be an obstruction which would require surgery after birth...or baby is just being lazy and not drinking the fluid during the scan... but we did see him open his mouth. She brought in her boss to rescan who confirmed the findings.

We went through some mild nicu events with ds2 and all I've been hoping, like every mom, is for a healthy baby and normal birthing experience where I can hold and bond with my baby right away.. I had no idea how much I took that for granted with ds1..

We are supposed to go for a follow up scan in 4 weeks, and she said don't worry, but how can we not.. At 21 weeks for the anomaly scan they didn't find any of these things, I dont know if that's better or not. I had a little freak out that night and have been holding it together since, but inside ugh, I dont know what to feel.

Then on our way out she said "oh one more thing, are you the lady that called in about having parvovirus?" And I explained that I thought ds2 could have had it during my 2nd trimester but no testing was ever done and they told me don't worry.. now I am wondering if something is wrong and I could have pushed for testing then and maybe he could have been okay. I just wish it was time for the rescan, I dont know how to keep waiting to see if everything is alright..

Has anybody had any experience with these things?

Thank you


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi I'm sorry your going through such a worrying time . I was told at 31 weeks that there was too much fluid round baby , retested for diabetes and baby had some abnormal stomach measurment , they had me worried sick !!! 

On the re scan everything appeared to be fine . They told me I was having a big baby . She ended up being a tot of 6lbs !!

Try not to worry , its hard I know but won't do you or baby any good xxxxxx


----------



## Teri7489

Sorry you are having a worrying time. Just wanted to say that my SIL has a similar time with her LO. She initially went for a scan due to having a very large bump which turned out to be extra fluid. When the scanned it was thought that baby had a bowel blockage but really turned out to be an ovarian cyst. My niece had it removed and ia perfectly health now with no complications. I hope you get answers very soon! xxx


----------



## TattyHead

Hi, only have experience with enlarged ventricles none of the other things.
This is my first little one & her ventricles were measuring 22mm at 32 weeks, at 28 weeks they were measuring about 16mm & 20 weeks about 13mm so unfortunately they are increasing fairly rapidly.

I know it's easier said than done, but I would try not to worry about the ventricles at the moment as baby will be under 10 mm & that doesn't tend to cause any issues, in fact there's been talk of putting the normal range up to 12mm in the nhs.

My little Charlotte will be having surgery right after birth as she has spina bifida as well, it's not the happy, healthy pregnancy I wanted or expected, but she will be/& is my greatest achievement already & I will make sure she is loved & happy no matter what & no matter what you may/ or may not have to deal with in the future I'm sure it will be the same for you. 

I hope your next scan will be better news :hugs: x


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh tatty Charlotte is lucky to have you as her mum :) fighting her corner :) hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and that charlottes surgery goes well and she is safely home with you after a short time


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Thank you all for your replies, and Tatty I am sorry you are going through such a rough time and I agree that Charlotte is one lucky little girl with you there to love and fight for her. <3
I also had no idea they have thought about extending the 'normal' measurement to 12mm, in my situation that is very comforting

Left, they also told me that his abdomen was measuring very big, and your LO was only 6lbs? That is amazing. Ds2 was 8.10 and they told me he'd be no bigger than ds1 (7.10). Some days I wish I'd never gone for the first rescan so maybe we wouldn't be worrying about this, but I also would rather know ahead if there is something...ds2 had some problems at birth and I had trouble coping with the surprise of it all.

We have our rescan on February 10th, so we of course are just hoping day by day. No matter what happens, I knew this boy was meant to be a part of our family. I dont know how or why I knew, but before we even agreed to have another baby I cried every day because I knew a LO was waiting to become our 3rd. If this is the path that we are meant to take then it just will be :)

However I did have a quick scan after some spotting done by a midwife and she said my fluid looked normal, but she wasnt able to tell me anything else.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ill keep everything crossed for you and your Little blue bundle . Please keep us posted as to how your doing . Worry can be a lonely place xxxxxx


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I just wanted to update.. We had our scan today and the doctor (a different dr) said that it all looks okay to him, that the size of the stomach bubble changes based on when they swallow fluid and pee, just like when we eat.. and to him it looks normal. The fluid around baby is much less now, he said normal for the gestation, baby is growing on track. The right ventricle is measuring close to 10mm but he said the ventricle measurement on the top is always just a guesstimate because there is interference in the sonography, so it can be off. He said he doesn't think we need any more scans but that he recommends baby's brain being scanned after birth by ultrasound just to check that measurement.

Overall it feels like the news we were hoping for, thank you all for being so supportive, wishing you all well in your pregnancies and with your LOs :)


----------



## Left wonderin

That's brilliant news:) enjoy the rst of your pregnancy


----------



## TattyHead

MyFavSurprise said:


> I just wanted to update.. We had our scan today and the doctor (a different dr) said that it all looks okay to him, that the size of the stomach bubble changes based on when they swallow fluid and pee, just like when we eat.. and to him it looks normal. The fluid around baby is much less now, he said normal for the gestation, baby is growing on track. The right ventricle is measuring close to 10mm but he said the ventricle measurement on the top is always just a guesstimate because there is interference in the sonography, so it can be off. He said he doesn't think we need any more scans but that he recommends baby's brain being scanned after birth by ultrasound just to check that measurement.
> 
> Overall it feels like the news we were hoping for, thank you all for being so supportive, wishing you all well in your pregnancies and with your LOs :)

That sounds awesome! Definitely worth a quick scan once babies here, better to be safe & get checked. Everything sounds really good though. Best of luck to you & LO!

Charlotte's ventricles are above 30mm now, so I'm getting induced tomorrow...Eeekk!!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Woww, congratulations on your baby girl's arrival! I hope all goes well with the induction, looking forward to an update :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Best of luck for today :) I'll be thinking of you


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies- I know it's been a while since you posted, but I'm looking for some support. I had my 20 week scan yesterday for my little boy, and the technician originally measured the ventricle at 10.6 mm. The doctor looked at it and thought it looked normal, so remeasured it at 8.6mm. I think if he had measured it in the first place, we wouldn't have been going through this (I'm thankful that he is so good and double checks the technicians' work). Everything else looks okay so far, but they want to bring me back in 2 weeks.

I know you ladies went through this scare- I'm looking for some happy stories or some reassurance that this is a manageable thing. I've already had cell free DNA, so I'm not worried about Edward's Syndrome, and the cerebellum and space behind the brain look fine.


----------

